

Ask HN: Best pragmatic resource to learn TCP/HTTP? - farslan

I'm trying to expand my knowledge about TCP and HTTP and want to further dig in. There are plenty of documentations out there but most of them contains lots of details and lots of them doesn't explain that much.<p>I've found this for HTTP: http://www.jmarshall.com/easy/http/<p>This seems really good that explains HTTP in detail.<p>Which is the best resource or book to learn TCP/HTTP?
======
checker659
TCP/IP Illustrated Vol 1 2 and 3 should keep you busy for at least a few
months.

